# New baby kitty!



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

So cute! Karma (in my avatar) was left at the clinic I worked at when she was less than 24 hours old so I totally hand raised her. She looked a lot like him at 4 weeks! She had a mohawk on her head though. Good luck with him! He is adorable


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awwww, what a cutie! They are so adorable at that age. All gangly and fuzz...LOL. Congrats to the poor little kitty for finding a good home. 

LMAO... Turkeys killing a kitten.... YEP! RIGHT! Too funny!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

aww… he's so so cute! i wanted a kitten too but i'm not sure if Nickel would get along w/ a cat.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

So cute. I love cats. If only my husband wasn't allergic. I hope you do get some pics of the two playing together I'm sure its too sweet for words.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Trillium said:


> So cute. I love cats. If only my husband wasn't allergic. I hope you do get some pics of the two playing together I'm sure its too sweet for words.


cute kitten!! also - RANDOM...what kind of camera do you use?!


----------

